# IPFW and Fail2Ban on FreeBSD 10.0



## oz42 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi all,

On FreeBSD 10.0 fail2ban reliably detects e.g. SSH login attempts. What fails is the blocking part with ipfw. Is there any example? At least I have found bsd-ipfw.conf as an action script of fail2ban. All examples that I have found are talking about pf.

Olaf


----------



## gentoobob (Feb 10, 2014)

I had some issues with fail2ban and working with IPFW as well.  I use PF. It has a built in SSH bruteforce list you can use and it works wonderfully.


----------

